# Trickle Charger Question



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

On a wet cell deep cycle battery, should I pop the caps while charging using a trickle charger or not?
Might sit for a week at a time and I'm not 100% sure.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Specifically, what brand and model charger are using g and on what size battery?
I would recommend that you only use the trickle charger if you plan on closely monitoring it's progress, aka the voltage readout on the battery. If the charger does not have an auto monitoring and shutoff feature, you risk overcharging, battery damage, or worse... some sort of battery rupture/fire. There are some very reasonably priced options for auto charging deep cycles. Deep cycles are expensive expensive.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Here is the battery I just bought.
View attachment 2906

View attachment 2907


Here is the tender for my HD and I really need to get another one. Seems to be a good one.
The HD battery is different than the deep cycle/venting etc.
View attachment 2908


**Here is a tender from HF I put on the new battery/deep cycle.
View attachment 2909


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok. It appears the centech does have a shutoff, but as you also mentioned a charger similar to the battery minder you showed would be faster, more efficient, and safer/reliable. 

I've never popped the water fill caps on any of my group 27's or 29's.....even with 15amp per battery charging, and have never had any issues. Just check the water levels regularly and keep em wet.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok thank you. I guess I'm old school and have always popped the caps except on the HD.
Thanks again,


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Rollbar said:


> Ok thank you. I guess I'm old school and have always popped the caps except on the HD.
> Thanks again,


Gotcha. Those caps are barely on there, and if for some reason too much pressure was to build in the wet cell they would pop right off and vent. I think the grand majority of battery incidents are related to significant overcharging, which should be prevented by a decent battery charger. 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A quick cautionary note about on board chargers.... Properly designed and properly functioning on board chargers are a great addition. The slightest hint that your charger isn't operating properly... have it looked at and don't use it until it's squared away... I'm aware of at least two boat fires (boat sitting on trailer hooked up to good quality on-board charger...) caused directly by malfunctioning on-board charger... In one case it also set the house on fire... in both cases the skiff was a total loss....

If it were mine I'd want any regularly used on-board charger checked out at least once a year to verify proper function if I were leaving it hooked up between boat trips....


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I plug my charger into the wall on a timer (kinda like the ones used for Christmas lights) and it is set to run for 30min a day at a time I am usually home. It has an auto shutoff but I don't trust them and my boat is in the garage. I've also been told this will make your charger last longer.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Great idea Hardluk81.


----------

